# My 1st jug



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

Just joined, thought I'd share my recent 1:48 Tamiya Jug.... only my 2nd airbrush model... really enjoyed this model, just the right size for me. 

my 1st airbrushed model was the Tamiya 1:32 F-16, but my lack of experience and not knowing all the different paint stages really showed. Wished I'd started with something smaller!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang fine job!
My Dad flew Jugs, so I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great Work Jinja :thumbsup:

I just bought the Academy 1/72 scale version of this great plane. If it looks half as good as yours does, when finished, then I will be happy 

Simon


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Beautiful Model.
Nicely done.


----------



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

Thx for the comments, should have done this sooner ;-) The Jug is so well-proportioned, it looks fantastic on my new display shelf.

I've never built a non-modern jet before, but I now think I'm a convert. Grey jets are just so.... grey! Want to build more silver planes, probably some '50s USAF jets.... I just have to finish my extremely grey 1:48 F-22 first!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Only the second airbrushed model and he goes for natural metal finish!

You did a great job on that kit! Alot of guys think the P-47 was ugly! I think they need their eyes checked as I think it (Bubbletop) is the hottest piston engine fighter ever!!!

Thanks for posting...

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dad said he liked to watch the other Jugs in formation. He thought the razorbacks were the sleekest thing in the air at the time.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jinja,
Looks great to me! Nice details and even some weathering. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

weathering? No, I didn't do a weathering phase, that's just the panel-line pre-shading showing through my uneven main coat of Tamiya aluminium ;-)

Started buying some modelling magazines, I hear Alclad do amazing metal enamels. But I've never used Enamels before, I've always just used Tamiya acrylics, so I'm nervous of making a mess by wandering off the beaten track of what I know.

The P-47 is indeed beautiful, I wouldn't trust anyone who thinks otherwise


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Great job.

I like Jugs too...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great looking P-47 - I've always liked the look of planes with a natural metal finish  



Jinja said:


> weathering? No, I didn't do a weathering phase, that's just the panel-line pre-shading showing through my uneven main coat of Tamiya aluminium ;-)


Pre-shading? How is that accomplished without filling in the lines with the silver?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Jinja!! You can't beat a Tamiya kit and it looks like your airbrush work turned out beautifully! A P-47 either camo or natural metal is ALWAYS beautiful!! - Denis


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very cool


----------



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

hedorah59 said:


> Pre-shading? How is that accomplished without filling in the lines with the silver?


To clarify, my stages was dark-gray pre-shading of the panel-lines, a main coat of silver focussing less on the panel-lines, then decals straight on with Micro set/sol, and then finally panel wash with promodellers wash. 

With my next model I've now learnt I need to add a Future coat after the decalling and then a flat coat, to stop the decals looking so shiny compared to the rest of the model.

I'm liking where I'm at in my hobby, still learning lots each time, knowing I'm not yet approaching the laws of diminishing returns if you know what I mean. I'm more interested in the fun and a cool-looking result rather than worrying about realism or extra-fine detailing!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks great.. but you should do a wingman.

Jugs always look better when they travel in pairs !!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful work on the Jug. Cheers Mark


----------



## El Taco Grande (Apr 2, 2010)

The model looks great. I'm more of a F4U Corsair guy, but the Jug looks very, very good to me. I'm not an expert, but I'd say 10/10. 

And I totally agree with Parts Pit Mike...Jugs always look better when they travel in pairs.


----------



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

*Thx*

Thx for all the comments. Yeah, I could see myself doing another Jug, the Tamiya kit really is a wonderfully hassle-free build....

But still waiting to start work on my Academy F-22 next... have been on holiday, and tomorrow I'll have finished redecoration of my study.... with an awesome (IMHO!) custom-built spray booth... it'll be good to start painting from a seat, instead of standing at my back door and shooting out into the yard. Ikea and B&Q (I'm in the UK) have just taken alot of dough from me over the past month. New thread with photos on the way!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Great looking Jug, Jinja! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

*Gone in a second*

Man that P-47 looks great, it's been a long time since I've done any modelling. My collection looks like a junk yard since I have not payed any attention to them. I was reading a book about some fellows in WW ll who were on one side of a hedge row and on the other was a German armoured unit. He said one minute they were there the next minute a couple of P-47's passed through and when they looked again there was nothing but total destruction pieces everywhere. He couldn't believe how fast those P-47's made short work of the whole unit. Very destructive aircraft.


----------

